# Dynatek Customer Service



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

All I can say is WOW they know how to keep customers. 

Here is my story. 

It was over a year ago I got a Dynatek cdi for my brute from a fellow member here. I used it for a while then I pulled it off cause it stopped working. My bike would not start with it plugged in. Put the stock one back in and it was good to go. Tried it on my 650i and the same thing. 

Couple of days ago I decided to email Dynatek tech support to find out if there was any test I could check to see what is going on. 

They replied for me to try the stock one which I have been running on for a while. If the Dynatek was not working to send it in. 

I explained that this thing is a few years old and out of warranty. They replied back for me to send it in and they will sell me a new one at a price of $95 with free shipping back to me. 

So when I get home from this hitch offshore I will pack it up and send it in to get my new one at the discounted rate. 

Sometimes it pays to call or email about your old parts to find out if you have options. I thought they would tell me that I would just have to buy a new one at full price.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

When I told them about mine they said I'd have to buy a new one. That there's no discount theres no nothing. So now when I buy new comp for bike it will be a msd


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad you finally got it all worked out bro.


----------



## yard_dawg (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a problem with mine also. It was a little over a year old. Called and got hooked with Raymond at Dana. He then told me to ship my old one out. I told him that I was heading out on a big ride in a week. He then said I will just ship you a new one . Man what kind of service is that. A new CDI for only 20 bucks, and was here in 4 days. I will always deal with them now. I have Raymond direct number also now,so All I do is call him with questions.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am just happy that i dont have to buy a new one at full price. i can live with $95 cause i was going to by the moose module for $99 instead of the CDI.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

X2 dynatek rocks and they stand behind their product. I had a similar issue mine was out of warranty and I had purchased the quad second hand. They still took care of me! Will definitely spend money with them again.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Same here. I sent mine back that was over a year old and recieved a replacement.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Dynatek Still Rocks! A year and couple months after I replaced this unit, I went to crank my quad and nothing.... I heard sizzling and saw smoke and quickly yanked the seat off.. Sparks and smoke were rolling from my dynatek module 

Called these guys up, shipped them my module and they're replacing it free even though it's just a little past the warranty period. Said that the module shouldn't have catastrophically failed like that!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im glad they helped everyone out, they didnt want to help me i dont know why.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

speedman said:


> im glad they helped everyone out, they didnt want to help me i dont know why.


because your from florida .... .. i thought you knew that ..lol


----------

